# Some full tank shots of the 750.



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

You guys requested some more full tank so I took some tonight. These pics still aren't the best quality but they should do. Keep in mind that the tank is not going to stay like this. I just needed some structure in the tank til I can get my hands on a bunch of driftwood. I'm going for a natural amazon look to this one and I will definately have some kind of backing on it. Once I get my taxes done I'm gonna start finishing off the basement if I get enough back. The tank is going to be built right into the wall and I'll have it trimed out including the eyesore on the bottom. In time it will look very nice. Enjoy the pics.























































This is one looking down the lenght. The water is still a little clowdy and my camera sucks so it's not the best quality pic but it looked kinda cool so I thought I would share










Heres one of the full width. It's really hard to get a good pic because on one side your left with about 2' till you hit the wall and on the other side your underneath the stair case. A pic will never do it justice. Just look at a 75g once and then think about it being as wide as a 75g is long. The only thing that sucks is when my basement is finished you wont be able to appreciate the width of it from the viewing room.









and one last pic.










Once again I appologize for the quality of the pics. Next years Christmass present is a kick ass camera


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

love the stand!


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

i am not to in the the bricks but that is a sick ass tank!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SWEET!!!!







Love the skeleton in the tank also!!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Is that algae on that cement block? do you plan on getting a couple big plecos?


----------



## Dragonrider (Jan 13, 2005)

Sounds like you got a plan. Great look on the glass blocks for the stand. Very unique.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I like the tank, the stand, the skeleton, but I'm not feeling the blocks. It would look amazing if you added a huge piece of driftwood and lots of plants.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

haha the setup :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont have the words







DAM


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

WOW


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

what filtration are you running? pics?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

feel sorry for that guy that feel in there


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful tank and stand...You can swim in there....


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

HEY...Thats my dream tank.Nice pics.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

351winsor said:


> HEY...Thats my dream tank.Nice pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> feel sorry for that guy that feel in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...












and that tank is kickass i must say


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! I am speechless. Awsome.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

so bad ass!!! i love it


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Killer setup bro!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

qwuintus said:


> what filtration are you running? pics?
> [snapback]871806[/snapback]​


I have another post on the pic gallery explaing the filtrtion in detail.

Thanks everyone for all the comments. Like I said, it is still very incomplete. If the finished product turns out anything like the image I have in my head it will be a sight to see when it's complete. Unfortunately I can't focus all of my attention on completeing my tank right now because I have A LOT of sh*t to take care of around the house right now. We still have to finish painting, filling in the holes, putting up window treatments, just all this sh*t that takes so much time. I'm getting close to getting the wifes priorities taken care of so I'm getting closer to being able to get started on my tank. Hopefully by this spring the exterior will be taken care of and by next fall the interior will be where I want it at. Thats my goal for right now. Perfection will take time :laugh:


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

stick, you are definitely a doer!!!! you have been talking about that for a while, it is nice to finally see it!!! YOU ARE AWESOME!!! next time i am up there, i will definitely be by!!! take care


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Now it is very clear that you have the basic set up that really rocks. i would love to see the full tank done up.

You should pay a lot of attention to detail. This is ideal to make your own little Amazon!!!

Congrats for a great effort so far


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

LOVE that tank.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy CRAP!! AMAZING, and it's not even done yet! You have completely inspired me with that stand, I think I want to do something like that.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

jahnke31 said:


> stick, you are definitely a doer!!!! you have been talking about that for a while, it is nice to finally see it!!! YOU ARE AWESOME!!! next time i am up there, i will definitely be by!!! take care
> [snapback]872493[/snapback]​


You know me Renee, I don't mess around :laugh: It is nice to finally have it done. I probaobly met you about 8 yrs ago or so. I was about half way through my thought process by then. I'm sure when I met you I was telling you about this tank I would have someday. I finally have it.







You must see it when it's done. If you even fly over the area without dropping by to see me and my dream I'll be pissed.









Thanks everybody. I'll kep you posted as I finish it off.


----------



## x-drugy (Jan 19, 2005)

Believe me, these pictures don't even get close to doing this tank justice. You have to be there to see it. I am over there at least 3 times a week to just sit and stare. ANyone in the area stop by and you will be in awe of both the fish and the tank.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

Stick said:


> You know me Renee, I don't mess around :laugh: It is nice to finally have it done. I probaobly met you about 8 yrs ago or so. I was about half way through my thought process by then. I'm sure when I met you I was telling you about this tank I would have someday. I finally have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GUARANTEED i will be by next time i am up there!!! you still around west bend??? you will have to get me directions and i will swing by to make sure it is a quality setup!!!!


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Holy smokes!!!
That is one big mother of a tank. Nice going sweet!!!!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

cant wait to see it when you have it all deco-ed up


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

so beautifull


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks again everyone. I just talked to my dad today and it looks like he'll be available to help me start to dry wall the basement in a couple of weeks ( if my finances allow it). That will really help out the asthetics of the tank. I'll keep you posted on the progress. After that I just have to wait for my driftwood and some live plants. By this time next year It'll be looking FINE. Thanks again.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

aw man this tank is wasted on piranhas you could have a killer goldfish shoal.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

pittbull breeder said:


> aw man this tank is wasted on piranhas you could have a killer goldfish shoal.:laugh:
> [snapback]874264[/snapback]​










ye that would be so cool


----------



## Riverbait (Jul 15, 2004)

Just my opinion, but for having such a large tank, it is set up poorly. Much work to be done!!!!!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

Riverbait said:


> Just my opinion, but for having such a large tank, it is set up poorly. Much work to be done!!!!!
> [snapback]874457[/snapback]​


If you knew stick you would know that in due time this will be the ideal amazon setting for his p's!!! give hime time, getting it perfect is something stick will aim to do!!!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Stick said:


> Thanks again everyone. I just talked to my dad today and it looks like he'll be available to help me start to dry wall the basement in a couple of weeks ( if my finances allow it). That will really help out the asthetics of the tank. I'll keep you posted on the progress. After that I just have to wait for my driftwood and some live plants. By this time next year It'll be looking AMAZING. Thanks again.
> [snapback]874260[/snapback]​


Fixed for ya


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

your tank rock,s it,s awesome


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Riverbait said:


> Just my opinion, but for having such a large tank, it is set up poorly. Much work to be done!!!!!
> [snapback]874457[/snapback]​


Did you read anything that I wrote in this post? I think eveytime I responded I stressed the fact that it was very incomplete and there is still A LOT of work to be done. The decor that is in there right now is temporary just so I have some structure. Give me a year. I'll guarantee you won't be disappointed.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Riverbait said:


> Just my opinion, but for having such a large tank, it is set up poorly. Much work to be done!!!!!
> [snapback]874457[/snapback]​


No sh*t its a big tank sherlock, which means time, effort, and lots of money to set-up properly


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> No sh*t its a big tank sherlock, which means time, effort, and lots of money to set-up properly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man.

I wish this tank could be my number one concern right now but you also have to keep in mind that I just moved into a brand new house and fixin that up takes a littlle more time and money. It will be done soon enough. And not to sound arrogent but when it's done, it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Stick said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I wish this tank could be my number one concern right now but you also have to keep in mind that I just moved into a brand new house and fixin that up takes a littlle more time and money. It will be done soon enough. And not to sound arrogent but when it's done, it'll be worth the wait.
> [snapback]875865[/snapback]​


Its not arrogant. If you put half as much work and thought into the environment of the tank as you had with your drip system, then no doubt it will be rockin!

Planting that puppy will be expensive! Not to mention the lights too!

Question: How are you going to plant the plants? Are your ps affraid of you and will stay away of your hands? My p is affraid of me but with such a large amount of them they probably have more courage.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> Its not arrogant. If you put half as much work and thought into the environment of the tank as you had with your drip system, then no doubt it will be rockin!
> 
> Planting that puppy will be expensive! Not to mention the lights too!
> 
> ...


Thats actually a really good point. I was never afraid that my p's would bite me before. I would push them out of the way with my hands when I had to go in the tank. I don't know if it's because all of the fish or because all of the room, Probably a combination, but they have become fearless. My fish that used to freek out and crash into everything everytime I walked past the tank are now chasing my finger around the tank. To reach the bottom of the tank with my hand I actually have to take my shirt off. It's starting to get a little scarey because the fish aren't freaking out and swimming away anymore. Now they are getting more curious. When you can't see them all and you have half of your body in the tank it makes me a little nervous. My next purchase at the store is one of those long handled gripper things. I'll have to find something to assist me for when I'm planting.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

nice tank.........

anyone know the L W H of it?????


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

rupert said:


> nice tank.........
> 
> anyone know the L W H of it?????
> [snapback]876431[/snapback]​


10' long x 4' wide x 30" tall


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome tank!

Your Pygo`s can get really big in there!


----------

